# which software to watch 720p movies?



## gal_kimhi (Nov 8, 2005)

so which good software is there to watch those Hi-res movies?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

http://www.cyberlink.com/products/powerdvd/overview_en_US.html


----------



## Plantsman (Jan 20, 2008)

Download and install the free K-Lite codec pack and you'll be able to watch 720p videos in Windows Media Player

http://www.filehippo.com/download_klite_codec_pack/


----------

